# Good Setup?



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

that board looks sweet and the custom bindings are suppost to be great sound like a pretty good setup


----------



## SCZ71 (Nov 24, 2007)

If you are set on Burton bindings, spend the extra little bit of cash and upgrade to the Cartels. Far more features than the Custom, and way way more comfortable if you are on them all day. The board is sweet though!! Just hate to get a mid/upper end board and put their entry level binding on it. Like putting a set of $99 tires on a Vette, just doesn't give you the full effect. Just my opinion, but you can get the 07 Cartels for around $120-140.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

The cartels sound like a good idea. BTW if I had the new Z07 I'd keep those michlins stock! I was also looking into the ride RX series.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The RX is a great binding you can also look at the Union Cadet DLX you can find that on line for about $120 also


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions but I think I'm going to go with the rides! Just for a foot of snow here in Connecticut with more to come on Sunday!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

sick board good choice,

id go with the cartel, or mayb the ride targa


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok, the real question is now.

The 07 Ride RX's
- cheaper
- pretty much the same
- better looking (joking)

08 RX's
- a little lighter 
- way more $$$
- ugly (joking)


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

anybodY?.........


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

thts just an ok setup... the customs are WAAAAYYY overrated like all burton bindings... the only good thing about em is the toecap... the board... meh... id say a ride kink if it comes in about a 150 or lower... and some ride bindings... dont get flow anything... they may be expensive but theyre made so cheap...


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

zumiezrep24 said:


> dont get flow anything... they may be expensive but theyre made so cheap...


Says the Zumiez rep...have you demoed Flow bindings yet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

well okay guys... flow is a little to park orientated for me, but I want to know is it worth it to get these










or should I get the new ones because they are alot more expensive, and I'll be getting cap straps regardless...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

where are you getting your capstraps from? i'm trying to score semi cheap (70-100) used/year old bindings, and want caps straps, but burtons are the norm and expensive. how do you know the caps are ride compatible?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Ride uses a convertible toe/cap strap so you put in either position


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> Ride uses a convertible toe/cap strap so you put in either position


i know...but the way he said "i'll be getting cap straps regardless" made me think he was going to go out and buy them. but now, re-reading, i'm thinking he meant that both bindings feature the convertible toe strap. bruce, perhaps you'd like to clear this confusion up?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

zumiezrep24 said:


> thts just an ok setup... the customs are WAAAAYYY overrated like all burton bindings... the only good thing about em is the toecap... the board... meh... id say a ride kink if it comes in about a 150 or lower... and some ride bindings... dont get flow anything... they may be expensive but theyre made so cheap...


Love the Flow bindings, we ride 'em hard....never had a problem with them, ever.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

just ordered last years model, and some burton capstrap. I know ride's come with a version of them, but I'm in love with burtons. So my only my board and capstraps are burton.... good


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

ummm... It's gonna take some work to get those burton cap straps on the ride bindings. I looked into it a couple of years ago and it just wouldn't work properly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll find a way! Thanks for the warning though. It think I"m going to have a lot of fun on this board for the next few seasons. I'll post a review when I get it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

please do update us on how the burton cap install works out. i might be interested in doing this on a set up my bindings.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I know you guys will probably hate to hear this but Ride's toe straps are really NICE.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay, I like to hear that, tell me more...

I can always put the cap straps on my brothers board. It will be good for him to learn with those


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> I know you guys will probably hate to hear this but Ride's toe straps are really NICE.


what year and what model are these on?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

07 RX's.......................


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

i rode that board with some cartels on it and it handles well just free riding and on jumps but it is way too stiff for jibs


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

boarderaholic said:


> Says the Zumiez rep...have you demoed Flow bindings yet?


as a matter of fact i have. i have rode several boards with them and if you are a true park rider you know you need the felx, lightweight, mobility, and the reassuring feeling of a true binding. the flows are flimsy and are pure plastic. plasitc cracks. all thats holding you in when you are turning on your heel edge is the wiring and that i have seen strip right out and see people break arms that way. no flow unless you have the money and tolerance to pain. unless you want to be the lazy american. a true binding is flexible or stiff, and can take a beating. the burtons (all lines) are made with just about all plastic and the little plastic piece on the back of the customs and the cartels is the number 1 customer complaint with it breaking. ride, rome, flux, forum bindings are all good. this year forums are better than they ever have been though.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

bruce22 said:


> Okay, I like to hear that, tell me more...
> 
> I can always put the cap straps on my brothers board. It will be good for him to learn with those





berg said:


> what year and what model are these on?


Ok well since this thread already got dragged out of the hole I may as well answer these questions. 

Oh yeah, and a Zumiez rep on the board could probably get baord members a little discount eh....? haha
I have Ride SPI's I think they are 06 or 07s. The material the toe straps are made out of is very pliable and stretchy, so when you crank them down they stretch around the toe of the boot and conform to the shape of it. Burton Cap straps (whatever they call them) are more like a cup for your balls when you play baseball, and don't stretch all that much. A member on this board whom I ride with regularily (DrGreenthumb420) has Burtons with cap straps and they always slip up on the toe of his BURTON boots which he can't stand. He actually prefers his older Burtons with regular toe straps that go over the top of the boot. Rides toe straps just don't slip up unless you don't tighten them.

And flow bindings? Just because they are unique doesn't mean they are superior for anything, and the fact that you have a pain in the ass time strapping in when the pow hits, super stupid. Maybe it's just me but as a snowboarder, I greet pow with open arms every single time, and I would never be stupid enough to buy a binding that would hinder my ability to strap in when I get the snow condition of choice. I don't do much park unless there is some pow but jeez, why flows? You are relying on a cable to keep your highback where it should be instead of a real highback and a heelhoop. I'd hate to see what happens when they wear out......

Oh and this is all opinion, but I would never even consider Flows due to obvious design flaw, and Burtons just feel like plastic building blocks to me. Ride, Rome, Drake, anything with a little girth to it. If your bindings weigh a whole 3 ounces more and it bothers you, there must be a problem with your legs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> I know you guys will probably hate to hear this but Ride's toe straps are really NICE.


yes they are but theyre not toe straps they are a convertiable. they can be toe straps or toe caps. thats what i like about the rides and romes. although the romes stretch alot more than the rides and are alot more comftorble, the rome 390's are lighter and more durable and have alot more useful features than the rides too. the cheap rides blow ill tell you that they crack and shit because of the plastic. HEY!!! it reminds me of everyones loving burtons hahahhaha! yeah never get burton bindings the toe caps suck! the highbacks crack all the time and they dont sell individual highbacks just 1 that is fugly as hell. and oh yeah theyre made of plastic, the ride delta mvmnts (movements) and higher and the romes are hybrids theyre made with plastic and rubber, making them virtually noncrackable and more flexible whitout worrying about breaking them. you can beat those bindings to shit and nothing will happen. the thing i love about the romes is that both the toe and heel straps are filled with gel that practically molds to your foot, im sure that the deltas are filled with gel on only the heelstrap. if its gel im not too sure might just be memory foam. NO BURTON BINDINGS THAT GOES TO EVERY RIDER! THEYRE BIG AND CLUNKY!!!! ALSO! that brings me to another point. the rome 390s and targas are set up higher but still lighter so it reduces toe and heel lag. BURTON YOU JUST GOT OWNED OUT OF THE ASS BIIITCHES!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

bruce22 said:


> 07 RX's.......................



cheap and good to get used to riding with but once you hit the park with the rx's and then you switch to something more flexible. your gonna be like HOLY S#*T! hahhaha...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

bruce22 said:


> well okay guys... flow is a little to park orientated for me, but I want to know is it worth it to get these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get the rides and YOU DONT NEED TO GET NEW TOE CAPS FOR IT! IT IS ALREADY A TOECAP/TOESTRAP ALL RIDES ARE LIKE THAT! its BETTER THAN ANY BURTON PIECE OF SHIT OUT THERE! hence why shaun white cracked his board today HAHAHHAHA


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Biglost said:


> Love the Flow bindings, we ride 'em hard....never had a problem with them, ever.


you got jipped. ive demoed them and my friend said that yes he loves them but he doesnt get the feel in the park and hes an amazing rider, and also he said only get them if youve got the money to replace them when they break because that happens alot with them. theyre too stiff too clunky and too dumb. i call him an idoit for getting them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

bruce22 said:


> just ordered last years model, and some burton capstrap. I know ride's come with a version of them, but I'm in love with burtons. So my only my board and capstraps are burton.... good


i told you to stay away from burton and you do it anyways. why would you post a forum then? and i was just out today with my friend at bear and he was pissed beyond belief about his burton capstrap always sliding up his boot. they always come undone i see it everywhere.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Having an opinion based on experience is a good thing and is definitely welcome on this forum. Not everyone is going to make the same choices as you would and you won`t win any goodwill from the members by berating the choices they make. This is a free and open forum and Bruce22 is completely with his rights to post about what he is doing especially since other members encouraged it. Also Biglost posted his experiences with the equipment and that is legitimate feedback to the topic. Lets not allow the rhetoric to get out of hand. The Flow vs standard bindings and the Burton hate threads seem to get out of control faster than anything coming out of a politics section. Lets keep it friendly and positive....:thumbsup:


The problem comes from people joining the hate on burton and hate on flow bindings band wagon from listening to other retarded fourteen year olds on the transworld snowboarding site and other locations. Instead of actually speaking from experience (which most of them have none of) they cuss a lot and use caps all the time in an obnoxious fashion to spread contagious negative propaganda to try to sound like hardcore snowboarders.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Get cartels FTW lol


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

got cartells!


----------

